# Christchurch has severe shortage of construction workers



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

On the news tonight was the fact that Christchurch has a desperate need for tradespeople required for the rebuild and there are insufficient qualified workers now the rebuild is getting under way.

So if you have the skills required this may be the ticket to a new life in New Zealand'.

Thousands of workers still needed for Christchurch rebuild - National News | TVNZ

https://www.manpower.co.nz/rebuildourcity/

and from Immigration this link 
Work opportunities in Christchurch


----------



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you know how many of those jobs are open to immigrants? last I heard they were setting up a skills hub to ensure local workers got first bite of the cherry.

Government Skills Hub Puts Kiwis At Front Of Jobs... | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Andrew East said:


> Do you know how many of those jobs are open to immigrants? last I heard they were setting up a skills hub to ensure local workers got first bite of the cherry.
> 
> Government Skills Hub Puts Kiwis At Front Of Jobs... | Stuff.co.nz


New Zealander will always be considered first (and rightly sure, I'm sure you'd agree!)
But there aren't enough of them to fill the roles so I think that immigrants get a fair bite of the cherry too.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

topcat83 said:


> New Zealander will always be considered first (and rightly sure, I'm sure you'd agree!)
> But there aren't enough of them to fill the roles so I think that immigrants get a fair bite of the cherry too.



Yes that is so true & how it should be. Trouble is I think a lot of Kiwi tradespeople have left the country & for years there has been little or no training schemes, & many tradespeople have retired so NZ has been left with a massive shortfall that probably would not have been so major if only Christchurch had not had the earthquakes!

Now there is this massive re-construction & one that will be ongoing for up to 15 years suddenly it's "Who is going to do" Suggesting they train people to undertake the rebuild is just idiotic. How much longer do the Christchurch residents have to wait & don't they deserve qualified tradesmen not someone learning on the job!

The Immigration website has many trades listed as on the Immediate Short Skills Listhttp://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/skilledmigrant/LinkAdministration/ToolboxLinks/essentialskills.htm

I think at a time like this there are opportunities for skilled migrants that perhaps normally would not exist.


----------



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> New Zealander will always be considered first (and rightly sure, I'm sure you'd agree!)
> But there aren't enough of them to fill the roles so I think that immigrants get a fair bite of the cherry too.


What's fair and what's happens in practice aren't necessarily the same thing. The work is there right enough but will immigrants be given visas to do it and are the jobs paying enough to live in Christchurch with its inflated housing costs? 

I'm in civil engineering and no one over here will touch work in Christchurch with a bargepole. mostly because of the poor pay and high living costs. It may be different for tradies but as Anski says - a lot of Kiwi tradespeople are leaving New Zealand so maybe the pay or working conditions aren't that great?


----------

